# Cubing Contribution Hyperlink Thread (to Reduce Signature Size)



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi everyone.

Several members (including myself) have chosen to make our signatures simply consist of links to speedsolving threads, personal websites, and other external sites.

I propose this thread to be a tool in which all speedsolving members can use to put as many hyperlinks he or she wishes *in a single post*. Such participating members simply can choose to put one hyperlink as part (or as the entirety) of his or her signature. This single hyperlink in his or her signature will link to the post he or she posts here.

That is, each poster in this thread should only post _once_. He or she can edit/update his or her post at any time to add more hyperlinks. This also could include hyperlinks to forum attachments.

*Advantages*

*Make internet search engines more accurate* (Signatures are acting like misleading search tags)
Google search, for example, is actually "getting confused" with our signatures because we have cubing terms in them. For example, I (currently upon creating this thread) have a hyperlink to the 4x4x4 parity algorithms wikipage in my signature. Whenever I post on speedsolving and then I search for "4x4x4 parity algorithms" afterwards, my posts (which do not necessarily contain content or discussion about parity algorithms) come up as a recent result. This applies to any content written in a signature. 
*More signature space*
Due to the limit amount of content we can put in our signature, if we want to post an extra hyperlink, we cannot. However by using our individual posts in this thread, we can each have "as many hyperlinks as we want". 
*Shortening signatures*
I suspect that if someone who posts a lot has a "heavy" signature, shortening his or her signature can also "factor out code" from all of his or her posts on the forum. 
*Show history to the newcomers*
There have been many good discussions on the forums which new members are not aware of and older members are forgetting (or forgetting at least where they are). Therefore another advantage is to share larger quantities of _your_ contributions with others for a long time to come. 

*Disadvantages*

*More frequent thread bumping*
Clearly if a new member has access to content which is otherwise difficult to find, he or she might want to discuss an old topic and will probably bump the topic. This is obviously okay if there is significant added value, but I suspect in most cases this is not the case. 

This is an experiment, but I hope that if nothing else, this thread will start a discussion on how we can improve this aspect of the forum.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 27, 2015)

Let me go first to give an example. Listed below are my main contributions to cubing so far.


*nxnxn Rubik's Cube Parity Algorithm Content*
4x4x4 Parity Algorithms wiki page
An image to help memorize r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2
Constructing 2-Cycle and 4-Cycle Odd Parity Algorithms
Constructing Two Corner Swap Algorithms for Big Even Cubes
Parity algorithm commutator/conjugate decompositions
Location of extra quarter turn in parity algorithms (analysis)
Fewest number of inner slice turns for the "pure single edge flip" case

*Prediction Formulas*
Single World Record Time Prediction Formula
God's number for the nxnxn Rubik's Cube Prediction Formula
God's number for the nxnxn Rubik's Cube Prediction Algorithm
(A post on Reddit with links to most formulas in this post, and more.)

*K4 Method Content*

*Software*
TI-83/84 plus 4x4x4 Last Layer Wing Edge Solver|Animated GIF Ex. [*For non-members*, Link to thread, The Program, ReadMe]

*Algorithm Sets and/or Guides*
F3L
"2 Gen" 3-cycle algorithms
3-Look K4 Last Layer Method
A complete set of layer layer 3-cycle algorithms
A complete set of brief last layer 4-cycle algorithms
A complete set of brief last layer 2 2-cycle algorithms
Short and/or fast algorithms for "oriented" 1 3-cycle and 1 2-cycle cases

*Theory*
Counting the number of last layer 3-cycles, The PDF (for non members to access)
Counting the number of last layer 2 2-cycles and 4-cycles
Counting the number of last layer wing edge "PLLs" (in a single orbit), The PDF (for non members to access)
Minimum number of required 3-cycles to solve an entire orbit of wing edges
Counting the number of K4 OLLs for the nxnxn: Paper (Part 1),  Paper (Part 2), Alternate form of the formula


*2x2x2 Cube Content*
Beginner Solving Method


*3x3x3 Cube Content*

*Guides*
Beginner Commutator Solving Guide | Video Version
Beginner Solving Guide (Last Updated on 5-23-2019)
Beginner Solving Guide (strictly repetition for the first layer)
A New Way to Organize COLL
Another Way to View OLL

*Theory*
Order of the <U,R> subgroup of the 2x2x2 and 3x3x3
How to calculate the cyclic order of an algorithm
Decomposition of several 2-cycle PLL algorithms
Last Layer Algorithm Explanations: (1), (2), (3), (4)
Visual proof of corner twist cube law
Technique for finding the square root of a position

* nxnxn Rubik's Cube Content*

*Software*
Microsoft Excel commutator and conjugate expander|Algorithm

*Guides*
3x3x3 Reduction Solving Guide
Human Optimized 3x3x3 Reduction Method

*Theory*
Inversion by Conjugation
Supercube laws of permutation parity: Paper, Post
Number of positions of the nxnxn cube and nxnxn supercube
Using the minimal number of inner slices in 3x3x3 Reduction edge pairing, 5x5x5 Ex.

Counting and classifying permutations, Full Example, Probability Applications: 1, 2
Pseudo God's Algorithm Human nxnxn Rubik's Cube Solving Method (Announcement Only)
The Commutator Subgroup of the nxnxn Rubik's cube can be solved with a single commutator (Announcement Only)

*Minx^n Content*

*Theory*
Counting the number of positions of the minx^n and super minx^n​


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 27, 2015)

Here are my main contributions to cubing so far:

Conjectures
_Conjecture 1: The number of scrambled Rubik's constant primes is infinite._ A "scrambled Rubik's constant prime" is a prime number calculated as the number of unsolved states to an n x n x n Rubik's cube. It is known that the 3x3x3, 8x8x8, and 11x11x11 have scrambled Rubik's constant primes.

Combinatorics
Formulas for the number of combinations to the n x n x n regular cube, supercube, and super-supercubes
Interrelation of piece parities on the n x n x n supercube

Methods
Invented the Extended Cross approach to enhance CFOP solving
Co-invented the Beyer-Hardwick blindfolded method with Daniel Beyer. BH corners and BH edges algorithm list pages.
Blindfold solve DNF post-mortem method to re-create the cycles you actually executed

Community
Creator of the Speedsolving Rubik's cube Yahoo Group, the main community portal before www.speedsolving.com
Creator of the Unofficial World Record pages, a former portal for cubers to post their best times to compare to other solvers from around the world
I have various TV appearances for the cube listed on my Wikipedia page
A former supermoderator for speedsolving.com
WCA delegate

Competitions
The only person to have been on the podium in five different World Championship competitions
Multiple former World Champion and US National champion titles
16 former world records held
​


----------



## molarmanful (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm still relatively new to the cubing community, but here we go:
*Methods/Algorithms
------
*Pang Method - FreeFOP variations
PLS - F2LL, orients corners and ignores edges (meant for use with Pang Method)
Skrouxb Method - Roux for Skewb
Triggermaster Notation - My attempt at a fingertrick-based 3x3 notation
COLL - My hand-generated algorithms and recognition method
<L,U,R> PLL - 3-gen PLL's from various sources
PLL Guide - My algorithms and recognition

*Software
------
*PLL Trainer - Mobile-friendly, good for anyone who cannot download native apps
MinimalisTimer - Mobile-friendly, probably the nicest-looking timer currently out there
3SetTimer - MinimalisTimer with exclusively 3x3 substep/move set scrambles
TPS (Timer Program Starter) - jQuery cube timer framework
gCube - jQuery/HTML 3x3 visualizer plugin
A Really Small Cube Timer - Currently the smallest Javascript cube timer ever written
AlgMe - A Javascript bookmarklet that plays back highlighted algorithms using alg.cubing.net
AnimCubeJS - Rehost of Michael Feather's Javascript port of Josef Jelinek's amazing Java applet (includes demos and instructions)
*
Community
------
*I'm Rubik's Cuber - A collection of cubing memes on Google+
JSGRCS (Javascript-Golfed Rubik's Cube Scramblers) - Javascript scramblers written in as few bytes as possible by various cubers​


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 7, 2015)

My list is at https://garron.net/cubing/ (it's very incomplete).


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2021)

My Cubing Contributions:​
My lettering scheme​Letter Quads​5-style Mega Manual​GitHub link where I keep updating algs and drilling software​RUD UFR corners algs​Base version of 5-style alg sheet​Modified Tao Yu trainer to train on UF5 algs​

Tutorials Made till now:
3x3 Blindfolded Tutorial
Roux Tutorial

The biggest contribution to non blind speedcubers (maybe will catch in the future):
Yo Notation

Interesting Cubing Projects (Still in the works):
5BLD comms generator for 5BLD
A 5x5 solver that works differently from the 2-3 ones out there
My contribution to the WCA hopefully, a robot scrambler, to make scrambling easier at big comps​


----------



## qwr (Feb 15, 2021)

I put this info in my About section instead. No thread to bump and it's more personal being in my profile.


----------

